# KDE4.2 Fehlerhafte Konfiguration

## NixZuTun

Guten Abend,

ich habe seit gerade ein gewaltiges Problem. Und zwar wird nach einem Reboot einfach meine KDE-Konfiguration (~/.kde4) [KDE4.2 aus Portage] nicht mehr gelesen. Jedenfalls nicht vollständig. Der Autostart funktioniert, das Maus-Theme auch, Startmenueinträge, usw. Aber der Desktop ist leer, die Taskleiste auch, alle Plasmoids weg (dafür hab ich jetzt 'nen Arbeitsflächen-Ordner), Desktophintergrund anders, Fensterstil anders, Startmenustil anders, Torrents aus KTorrent weg, usw.

Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären warum. Bis vor einer Stunde lief alles normal, ich habe nichts installiert, nichts deinstalliert, nichts geupdatet, nichts umkonfiguriert, oder was auch immer. Nur Musik gehört und gesurft, und nach dem Reboot trat plötzlich dieses Problem auf. Davor lief alles wochen- und monatelang bestens, nur jetzt auf einmal...

Aber im Konfigurations-Ordner sind nach wie vor die richtigen Dinge drin, es scheint nur einfach so, als würde er nicht geladen...

Gibt es eventuell irgendwo ein Logfile für den KDE, wo man das nachprüfen könnte? Leider hab ich da selbst nicht viel Ahnung von,

Aber vielleicht kennt sich ja wer anders aus. Vielen Dank schonmal!

Andreas

PS: Was mir gerade noch auffällt. Zwischendurch war gerade mal die Festplatte voll. Muss mir dringend mal 'ne neue kaufen... Kann es sein, dass das irgendwie damit zusammenhängt? Datei nur halb geschrieben, weil dann kein Platz mehr war und jetzt Fehler beim Laden, oder so?

----------

## AWO

Hallo NixZuTun,

du hast nicht zufällig deine /home-Partition zerschossen oder in der /etc/fstab auskommentiert oder entfernt? Was sagt denn ein mount im Vergleich mit der fstab? Ist /home gemountet, falls es eine andere Partition ist? 

Wäre zumindest mal ein Ansatz, den ich mir vorstellen könnte. Wenn das mounten von /home nicht funktionieren würde, dann werden nämlich neue Config-Dateien angelegt, die deinen Desktop dann entsprechend umgestalten.

Gruß André

----------

## NixZuTun

Nene, die ist schon noch drin, hab auch sonst bis jetzt nichts feststellen können. Aber nachdem ich jetzt alles wieder eingerichtet habe, wie es vorher war, hält es auch 'nen Reboot aus. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es was einmaliges gewesen ist...

----------

## py-ro

Hallo,

ext4 oder XFS als Dateisystem?

Py

----------

## NixZuTun

Ne, Ext3.

----------

